# Auto racing photography question, selling to magazines.



## racefan24 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello, I am into my 2nd year as a Auto Racing photographer. I have had a few websites ask for me to donate my photo's for their site. I have also been told that my photo's would be good enough for magazines. I want to start selling my photo's to some auto racing magazines and newspapers, but don't have the slightest idea on how to do it. 

Somebody help me!

Brett Moist


----------



## Omitinibu (Jun 16, 2009)

I cant be of much help.. all i have to say is no matter what they offer do not sell complete rights of ownership of any photos.. you will lose the right to claim it as your own. in turn losing all profit in the future.. also be sure if anyone is clearly identifiable in your photos get a signed waiver.. or that photo will not be acceptable and you will be unable to sell it.. my advise sell the photo as a 1 time use (for a mag or news paper) that way you have control over your profits..


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that with sports, as with news, photos to mags and newspapers are only good for as long as they are news worthy. For a news paper this tends to be the monday sports edition (news of the weekends action etc). Omitinibu is right in saying that you should only sell a one off use.
You could also put them all on micro stock sites.
And you could also approach the drivers/teams....perhaps sending them a proof copy. I would also do this to the sponsors of each car.
Best of luck


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 16, 2009)

As for approaching newspapers.... send them in the first instance to the photo editor attached to a short standard email with your contact details. Do not try calling around as this is time consuming and often fruitless. Create a contacts list at all of the mags that you want to target and get into the habit of sending a mail on a regular basis so that they start to recognise your email address and work ethic.
Also, a bulk mailing to all of those editors stating that you are available for freelance assignments. Include a portfolio with this.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2009)

Visit www.asmp.org . The American Society of Media Photographers.

The pricing for magazine photo's depends on the circulation of the magazine and the size at which they will be using your images.

Cover photo's bring 3 to 4 times the amount of any images used inside the magazine.

I highly recommend you purchase their book "Professional Business Practices in Photography." 7th edition. It is invaluable for learning how to profitably license your images while also protecting your copyrights.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2009)

racefan24 said:


> Hello, I am into my 2nd year as a Auto Racing photographer. I have had a few websites ask for me to donate my photo's for their site. I have also been told that my photo's would be good enough for magazines. I want to start selling my photo's to some auto racing magazines and newspapers, but don't have the slightest idea on how to do it.
> 
> Somebody help me!
> 
> Brett Moist


So Brett,
Tell us did that help?


----------



## racefan24 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys, yea it sort of helped, a couple of small magazines have picked me up, but im still workin on some big ones. When I mention that I am in college, they seem to not want to respond.


----------

